# Kinetic Ram



## ekim2211 (Oct 7, 2009)

I do minor drain cleaning and the idea of a kinetic ram tool sounds good. They're expensive (starting around $250.00) and I'm interested in other plumbers experience with these before buying.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ekim2211 said:


> I do minor drain cleaning and the idea of a kinetic ram tool sounds good. They're expensive (starting around $250.00) and I'm interested in other plumbers experience with these before buying.


There is a thread here about this topic.
Best way to enter is to go here and post an intron so we now we are talking to a real plumber and not a DIYer.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Try giving an Introduction telling you a bit about yourself and your business first...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the intro.
check out this thread.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/best-money-ive-ever-spent-20428/


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ive never had the need for one,but I sub out alot of my drain cleaning, so..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for doing the intro and a good one at that! :thumbup:

The thread linked above is a good one indeed with thoughts from both sides of the fence.

Mine on the subject are here and here...

Looks like I missed hitting the "S" key in that 1st post...:blink:

I've actually acquired a Kinetic Water Ram but as you can see I don't have much use for them. It was given to me by a customer that needed me to unclog his drain and it is in need of rebuilding before it will work right. I just haven't felt the need to fix it and put it on my truck. What I do works for me...

That said, I find it difficult to get rid of any tool no matter how useless I consider it to be so it will probably sit in the corner of my garage with all the other junk tools I refuse to carry on my truck until I'm dead and someone else has to get rid of all my shiot..... :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ekim2211 said:


> I do minor drain cleaning and the idea of a kinetic ram tool sounds good. They're expensive (starting around $250.00) and I'm interested in other plumbers experience with these before buying.




They are handy in the right situations but far from my first choice "go to" tool.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

It's mostly a device used by hacks if you ask me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> It's mostly a device used by hacks if you ask me.




My "hack tool" opens several lines per year when my cables fail. Instead of walking away it has made me some good $$$ with zero callbacks :thumbup:


----------



## ekim2211 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Kinstic Ram update*

Just wanted to give everyone an update on the idea of using a kinetic ram for drain cleaning -- got ready to buy a $300+ (General Co.) model from Ferguson, but ran across an on-line review for a Cobra Drain Blaster (got it at Lowes for 21 bucks!) which looked like a good way to try out the concept ... first call today was a basement floor drain completely clogged with about 3 inches of standing water; removed the grate, fitted the seal (it comes with 4 seals), pumped it up about 20 times, pulled the trigger, then watched all the water disappear! It took about 10 minutes to do this! The ram isn't for every job, but for 21 bucks it wouldn't hurt to throw one on the truck.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ekim2211 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update on the idea of using a kinetic ram for drain cleaning -- got ready to buy a $300+ (General Co.) model from Ferguson, but ran across an on-line review for a Cobra Drain Blaster (got it at Lowes for 21 bucks!) which looked like a good way to try out the concept ... first call today was a basement floor drain completely clogged with about 3 inches of standing water; removed the grate, fitted the seal (it comes with 4 seals), pumped it up about 20 times, pulled the trigger, then watched all the water disappear! It took about 10 minutes to do this! The ram isn't for every job, but for 21 bucks it wouldn't hurt to throw one on the truck.




Did you try running a cable first or you just wanted to try the new toy ?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Kinetic rams suck. They don't clean the drain at all. They just sometimes get the drain flowing again.

tampabayboilerservice.com


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Protech said:


> Kinetic rams suck. They don't clean the drain at all. They just sometimes get the drain flowing again.
> 
> tampabayboilerservice.com




They are good for drum traps although I've also blown a couple tops off too :blink:


----------



## ekim2211 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, just wanted to try the new toy. But before leaving the customer I ran about 80' of cable just to be sure -- snake came back clean as a whistle.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> It's mostly a device used by hacks if you ask me.


What about your "Best money I have ever spent" thread? I went out and bought one after reading your post. 

I have only used it a couple of times but it has worked on both occasions. If your drain is really backed up all the way you can use the RAM to clear the line and prevent the water from rushing out the co.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> Kinetic rams suck. They don't clean the drain at all. They just sometimes get the drain flowing again.


My buddy thought the same thing about the water ram. We where on a job with a second floor lunch room, which had a small closet mechanical room with a backed up 2" floor drain. I tried to rod it but no matter what rod I tried it kept getting caught in the bottom of the traps clean out. We went downstairs and opened the ceiling to view the trap, and it was 30' in the air, an old cast iron trap with a cast iron plug that has been in place since the place opened 50 years ago.

So out comes the water ram. We pumped it up to 40 PSI, put it in the drain and snapped the trigger. The water started to draining like Niagara falls. There was about 3" of standing water and as it drained, ear plugs, cigarette butts and even hair nets got sucked down before I could reach down to stop them. The drain just kept on draining, and is working till this day.

I have used it on urinals, lav sinks, kitchen sinks, bath tubs, 4" floor drains and utility sinks. There is a time and place to use one of these, and there is a lot to learn using one. One of the best things I can tell you is to ensure you are not using it on a back to back drain.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's been about 12 years since I've used one, and I've cleared a lot of drains in that time. I don't think I NEED one , but it may be useful in certain situations as you described above. Floor drains ect.. If the stoppage is after the vent then it will not do a thing.. Just like plunging a kitchen sink where the blockage is after the vent, it just washes up the vent.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It's been about 12 years since I've used one, and I've cleared a lot of drains in that time. I don't think I NEED one , but it may be useful in certain situations as you described above. Floor drains ect.. If the stoppage is after the vent then it will not do a thing.. Just like plunging a kitchen sink where the blockage is after the vent, it just washes up the vent.


It works fine even if there is a near by vent. Thing to remember is its not the push of the water, its the shockwave created that breaks up the blockage. Yes with a vent it may take mutiple hits to get the blockage to break apart. But it will happen.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> It works fine even if there is a near by vent. Thing to remember is its not the push of the water, its the shockwave created that breaks up the blockage. Yes with a vent it may take mutiple hits to get the blockage to break apart. But it will happen.




Good info veteran kinetic ram-er, I thought it would be the blast of water.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> What about your "Best money I have ever spent" thread? I went out and bought one after reading your post.
> 
> I have only used it a couple of times but it has worked on both occasions. If your drain is really backed up all the way you can use the RAM to clear the line and prevent the water from rushing out the co.



In case you couldn't see me, my tongue was firmly in cheek when I said it was for hacks.

I have had excellent success with it - no callbacks in 9 months or so.

Dollar for dollar, it's an excellent machine.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I was on my last resort to clear a tub stoppage on slab, was just about to get the jackhammer out them remembered I had it in my other van, hit it 3 times and no chit it's still flowing two years later, don't know where it's flowing but it ain't stopped up, I've used it on occasion and there is def a certain time and place for it....


----------

